# hi! another cat mad person joining up.........



## bobsy (Feb 19, 2006)

hello!  

my name is bec and i have five cats currently , all moggies!!! :wink: 
i have always had cats and always will-could not live without :roll: 
here are 4 of them:-

kimmy queen cat










poor ginger........










eeeviiil oliver....... :lol: :twisted: 










and my lovely oscar :roll: 










my other cat, molly does not pose for the camera , shes from a ferel colony and doesnt 'do' being sociable!
also sadly missed are bob and splodge who went to the bridge this year.  
aswell as the pussies, i have rabbits, a husband( :lol: ), 3 kids a rat and a lovely loopy lurcher, paddy.










i look forward to chatting with you all x x x


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome I am donna proudly owned by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my big baby girl Freesia. RIP sweet Bob & Splodge!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have such a lovely bunch  . Your Oscar reminds me of my Baby! :lol: :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those pictures, your fur family is cute. Welcome aboard :wink:


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome! I like evil oliver's perfectly symetrical face. 
See you on the forum!


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow you have quite a household! 
Welcome, I joined last week and I'm on here all the time now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! What a great looking family! I'd like to meet your feral too. Maybe if you ask really nicely? :wink:


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks like you have got a bunch of cool cats in your home. 8) 

Really enjoyed the pics.

Nice to meet you


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome! You have a beautiful group of furbabies... I love Oliver's nose!
I'm Christine & I'm owned by 6 kitties.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Normal people scare me!
Mad people are the most normal :lol: 
Welcome to the cat forum!


----------

